# Cognative Behavoural Therapy...



## turkish

Anyone here ever been through this? Or even heard of it?

I'm from England, so don't know how popular it may or may not be in the States, but I can tell you now it has worked miracles on this chap right here who was a very lost and confused boy a mere few months ago.

Would be interested to hear from anyone here who has been through it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

CBT is an excellent tool for learning to change the way we look at things, Turkish. I had a course of it and found it very useful indeed.


----------



## turkish

I have spent the last 10 years in a very vicious circle. I have lived in a negative frame of mind, always looking at the worst of possible situations. I have very nearly cost myself precious friendships, made myself look an utter weapon on many occasions by losing the plot completely over very questionable incidents. I have come within a whisker of losing my job by reacting before processing, I have pushed the relationship I have with my children by being so on edge I have shouted them down for just doing what children do.

I started CBT around 10 weeks ago, along with that I have been doing a lot of self help, read a lot of books, 'Awareness' by Anthony De Mello being the one that put a different perspective on me, I couldn't be further from where I was a mere few months back. I will have slips, but do long as I learn from them and take them forward, I'll be alright.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

It's great that you've been able to make the necessary changes.

You might also find this link interesting. It deals with emotional intelligence:- Emotional Intelligence - What It Is and Why It Matters


----------



## Aggie

turkish said:


> Anyone here ever been through this? Or even heard of it?
> 
> I'm from England, so don't know how popular it may or may not be in the States, but I can tell you now it has worked miracles on this chap right here who was a very lost and confused boy a mere few months ago.
> 
> Would be interested to hear from anyone here who has been through it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've been through it for chronic pain (daily migraines), but a lot of what it teaches you can be applied in other areas of life.


----------

